

Who really owns those patents that I thought I owned? - zem
http://www.masshightech.com/stories/2011/02/21/daily51-Who-Really-Owns-Those-Patents-that-I-Thought-I-Own--.html

======
waqf
Seems like your wholly-owned subsidiary that is commercializing your patents
is returning its profits to you as a royalty, and therefore its marginal
profit on sales should be used as a guide to calculate the "reasonable
royalty" that is your acknowledged due.

------
bediger
Gosh, US patent law is more messed up than I thought. Not only do The Lawyers
get a huge cut of the money on any "infringement" cases, but you have to pay
them along the way to make sure that you get your rightful infringement
vengence.

------
filobloomz
Nathan Myhrvold

